

Flash 3D image slider - karthikm
http://www.progressivered.com/cu3er/

======
callmeed
As someone who sells a lot of Flash-based websites centered around
photography, I don't really see myself integrating this into one of our
designs.

I'm sure the AS behind it is impressive, but it's a little too gimmicky for me
(and my customers I'd guess).

------
louislouis
sorry, is it me or is there no demo on the site?

edit: I guess its the big red 3d cube with the white writing. But it says to
play/spin/shade/slice.. I don't see those controls anywhere.. would be good if
I could play with it immediately without downloading and installing.

~~~
vaporstun
I think when they say spin me, slice me, shade me, etc. they mean the
developer, not the end user.

